# Ls45 parts



## Gauge22 (May 13, 2021)

I just bought a Ford ls45 lawn tractor, there is a bad bearing noise coming from the shaft under the motor. I think it’s the pto clutch. My question is where do I get parts for this tractor.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Gauge22, welcome to the forum.

Your local New Holland dealer can provide parts. If you do not have a local dealer, try an online source, like Messicks:









New Holland LS45 - 18 HP YARD TRACTOR(01/94 - 02/04) Parts


New Holland LS45 - 18 HP YARD TRACTOR(01/94 - 02/04) Parts



www.messicks.com


----------

